# 911 C&C please!



## Renzo (Dec 14, 2011)

Just discovered lightroom! let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Destin (Dec 14, 2011)

Not bad, but you've lost alot of detail in the front bumber due to underexposure. And I'm not a fan of the bush sticking out over the hood of the car. This would have made a good HDR, imo. I'm gonna do a quick edit just for fun.

EDIT:
Here's my very quick, rough edit. Could have done alot better if I wanted to take another 10 minutes to worry about better cloning. I also could have run both the car and background through tonemapping seperately (already had them seperated for the cloning) and gotten some cool results. It's not a bad photo the way you have it posted, I wouldn't have wasted time editing it if it was. The bush was just really making me mad so I did something about it. lol


----------



## Renzo (Dec 14, 2011)

thanks for the feedback! I hadn't noticed it before, but I think it looks better without the bush! thanks:thumbup:


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 14, 2011)

I like Destin's rendition - emphasizes the importance of "checking the background" before you click the shutter button. You might have been able to bring out the detail in the front of the car using some fill flash.  It might be worth experimenting a bit.  Alternatively, if this is a raw shot, then a you might be able to use the adjustment brush with a light touch, moderate size, wide feather and a low flow to bring out some of the detail in the front of the car.  I can't tell you what the exact setting should be, but you could experiment with Lightroom using a virtual copy or two to try different affects of the front of the car.  My 0.02¢ FWIW.

Cheers,

WesternGuy


----------



## BastiaanImages (Dec 14, 2011)

It is a powerful shot but the front is a bit dark indeed. Great shot though. (And it is indeed better without the bush)


----------



## GrantH (Dec 14, 2011)

Ooooh 911  

Nice shot. I'm with the others though, you need some detail in the front bumper. Maybe a low power speedlite?


----------



## CCericola (Dec 14, 2011)

I would also get rid of the white lines.


----------



## ph0enix (Dec 14, 2011)

Love the angle and the setting but would like to see more detail on the front of the car.  Otherwise great shot!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 14, 2011)

Renzo said:


> *Just discovered lightroom*! let me know what you guys think!



Lightroom3.6 and Photoshop are a match made in heaven!


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of the parking lines...  The tree didn't bother me as much but it does look better without it.


----------



## Joel_W (Dec 14, 2011)

Destin's reworked picture took care of your basic errors. If that's your car, then you're certainly the big winner here. At 64 I'm still dreaming about owning a Porsche. 

Joel


----------



## KmH (Dec 14, 2011)

Renzo said:


> Just discovered lightroom! let me know what you guys think!


Now all you have to do is learn how to use ACR (Lightroom) effectively.

The greenhouse of the car seems 'muddy'.

Post the un-edited image.


----------



## Renzo (Dec 15, 2011)

KmH said:


> Renzo said:
> 
> 
> > Just discovered lightroom! let me know what you guys think!
> ...



What do you mean the greenhouse seems muddy? 
Original:


----------



## NikonRookie (Dec 15, 2011)

Great shot!  Kind of hard to not take photos of that car.  I like the composition, and agree with the others that without the bush and painted lines, you couldn't help but be drawn to the subject of this photo.


----------



## mcleish (Dec 15, 2011)

Thats an awesome car and a really nice edit.  Im a new user to LR and PS...and i was just wondering if you could post up what you did to it in the edit? Im sure its a pretty standard and quick thing you did but I'm still learning.
Thanks.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 16, 2011)

Lightroom won't make up for a imprecisely shot image.Using auto mode the camera did a midrange exposure between the sky and the dark car and neither was correct. You have no detail in the front of the car and the sky has no detail anyway. Given a choice  with that type of sky I would have exposed for the car since it is the subject.

In auto it will underexposed a dark car by two stops


----------



## KmH (Dec 16, 2011)

It looks like you used a gradient on the sky but got the car's green house (glass of the passenger compartment) in the gradient, making it darker (muddy) compared to the rest of the car.

For some kinds of edits Lightroom sucks because Lightroom lacks precise selection tools and has no layers capability.


----------



## Destin (Dec 16, 2011)

KmH said:
			
		

> For some kinds of edits Lightroom sucks because Lightroom lacks precise selection tools and has no layers capability.



Totally agreed. I only use Lightroom for batch color correction, exposure corrections, cropping, noise reduction, etc. If I'm working on a single photo to try and get it perfect it's done in photoshop all  the way.


----------



## KmH (Dec 16, 2011)

Renzo said:


> Original:



I started in ACR (Lightroom) and added expsoure to the front of the car and the parking lot. Then I selected just the car, but did not include the background sky that can be seen through the windows in that selection. I saved that selection so I could invert it, and modify the inverted selection so neither the car nor the parking lot were part of that new selection. That made a selection of only the background, including the background sky we can see through the car windows.
I wound up with 7 layers andI used a couple of different layer blending modes. 
Of course my edit is just one interpritation of many possible of your original .


----------

